# Enquirer about 1005



## Natio (Mar 19, 2017)

Greetings
I have a question considering my visa.
It states that it is a visitor(class FA)(subclass 600)/ tourist visa and has a 8101-No work as well as a 8503-No further stay clause on it. I was told that there is a way to change this with a 1005, because I will be here for a year and just wanted to know if it is possible to change? If not, what options do I have?


----------

